

Ping.fm Gets Some Cash to Help You Market Your Company - villageidiot
http://www.centernetworks.com/ping-fm-angel-investors-ito-hoffman

======
villageidiot
At first I thought this was a paid service which did the work of posting on
your behalf on various social networks. But after I signed up I realized they
actually want you to set up your own accounts on each of the various social
networks that they broadcast to and then access all of those accounts using
Ping as an account aggregator. In this case, it makes sense that this is not a
paid service.

But couldn't it be? Admittedly, given the current financial environment, I
would see many people opting to do this work themselves with Ping as the
_free_ intermediary. But what about people who either don't have the time or
don't want to deal with the tedium of that kind of grunt work and would rather
pay to have someone do that work on their behalf? Publicity is _a big job_ and
not much fun.

I would be curious how much time HN members spend promoting their projects on
social networks and whether, _if they had the money to spend_ , they would
gladly let someone do that work on their behalf. I could see Ping introducing
a premium account option which tests to see whether such a market exists.

